
Microsoft made their own IE6-countdown site. - Klonoar
http://ie6countdown.com/
======
jsdalton
I think this is great, personally. The only things more I'd wish for from this
site:

* It'd be great if it was more clear that Microsoft itself was behind the site (there's just one little logo at the bottom left).

* The home page seems targeted at developers. It'd be great if they had another page targeted specifically at end users spelling out in clear terms why a.) it's bad for them to still be using IE6 (e.g. throw some scary warnings about viruses in there) and b.) what they can do about it (e.g. upgrade or install an alternative browser if upgrade not possible.)

* Now that I think about it, they need another page like the one above but targeted at enterprises. Again, lay out in clear terms all the horrible reasons for using IE6 on the open Internet. Convince them to install alternative browsers on desktops for general browsing and to restrict the use of IE6 to only those specialized applications which absolutely require it.

My wish list is probably already three items too long, so I think I'll quit
while I'm ahead.

~~~
apgwoz
When in doubt: whois ie6countdown.com (edit: I originally misread your comment
as saying, "i don't believe it's Microsoft cause the small logo is
unconvincing" -- sorry)

    
    
        Registrant: 
            Microsoft Corporation
            Domain Administrator
            One Microsoft Way 
            Redmond, WA 98052
            US
            Email: domains@microsoft.com
    
        Registrar Name....: CORPORATE DOMAINS, INC.
        Registrar Whois...: whois.corporatedomains.com
        Registrar Homepage: www.cscprotectsbrands.com 
    
        Domain Name: ie6countdown.com
    
          Created on..............: Fri, Aug 07, 2009
          Expires on..............: Tue, Aug 07, 2012
          Record last updated on..: Thu, Mar 03, 2011
    
        Administrative Contact:
          Microsoft Corporation
          Domain Administrator
          One Microsoft Way 
          Redmond, WA 98052
          US
          Phone: +1.4258828080
          Email: domains@microsoft.com
    
        Technical Contact:
          Microsoft Corporation
          MSN Hostmaster
          One Microsoft Way 
          Redmond, WA 98052
          US
          Phone: +1.4258828080
          Email: msnhst@microsoft.com
    
        DNS Servers:
    
        ns1.msft.net
        ns4.msft.net
        ns5.msft.net
        ns2.msft.net
        ns3.msft.net

~~~
mhb
They don't have ie7countdown or ie8countdown.

~~~
Hawramani
Or just iecountdown :)

~~~
iwwr
Without IE, the only other big browsers out there would be Firefox and Chrome,
the former largely and the latter wholly funded by Google.

~~~
paul9290
Thats ok because after I code for Firefox or Chrome, my work is done and my
employer and myself can get onto the next project. The cost and losses having
to develop/support all IEs(maybe not 9) is enormous.

There should be a website where all coders go to detail how much extra time
they had to spend to make their code work in IE and every six months the site
sends Microsoft a bill for lost time & productivity!

------
davidcuddeback
I was about to "like" the page, but the like button is for
facebook.com/internetexplorer. Liking ie6countdown.com means you like Internet
Explorer. That's the opposite effect from what I was expecting.

~~~
netcan
Joseph Heller's Guide to Marketing

------
rudiger
Anyone know the story behind IE6's huge presence in Asia (especially China)?
Why haven't they upgraded? Is it because Windows XP is still very popular? If
so, why? Also, is there a popular "native-land" browser, the way Xunlei is the
most popular BitTorrent client in the world?

~~~
sankara
Piracy might be one of the reasons. But there is another possible reason -
underpowered machines. Unlike the western world, owning a computer is still a
luxury here (India). Most people are stuck with old machines where firefox and
chrome are terribly slow.

I was expecting India to have a much higher share. But as statcounter's
stats[1] suggests, chrome already has ~25% share. IE in general and IE6 in
particular are losing market share drastically. This is a welcome trend.

[1] <http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-IN-monthly-201002-201102>

~~~
colanderman
What is the Indian opinion of Opera? I've run Opera 9 on 200 MHz, 64 MB
machines just fine, where Firefox wouldn't cut it.

~~~
shadowfox
I wonder if there is a uniform "indian opinion" on Opera

~~~
ianhawes
While you're at it, I need the phone number for Europe.

~~~
jodrellblank
555-387673

------
rodh
This might just be me, but when I scan over a map, my automatic action is to
hover my mouse over the countries I'm looking at (I do the same with my finger
when I look at a physical map). If I do that here though, the map disappears.

I can't stop myself from doing it. It's driving me nuts.

~~~
beaumartinez
It loads an image over it (which took a while, at least on my machine):
<http://ie6countdown.com/images/030311-mapList.png>

~~~
rodh
Yes. Sorry, that's what I meant by disappear.

Would have preferred it if they found another way of presenting that list to
me.

------
Samuel_Michon
From the page: _"As of February 2011, 12% of the world was using Internet
Explorer 6, which was 9% lower than the previous year"_

They're using NetApps stats. IE6's share was 21 percent in February of 2010,
according to those numbers. That means IE6 share has gone down 43 percent in
the past year. I'm guessing the author doesn't know the difference between
percentages and percentage points.

------
jasonkester
And then for the irony:

 _Internet Explorer 9 is only available for Windows 7 and Vista. However, we
still recommend you download the latest version of Internet Explorer for XP.
Get it here:_

That's what I see when I click their "Download IE9" link. Looks like we'll get
to go through this all again in a few years.

~~~
paulirish
IE8 is going to be the IE6 of today, but way way way worse and for much
longer. Talk about legacy code.

While IE6 has been a pain for 5 years, IE8 will be a pain for 15. We will see
a HUGE portion of people not upgrading from WinXP.

Really our only solution there is to get them onto a new browser or convince
them that this unsuspecting "Chrome Frame" plugin is the right thing to do.

We have to, really.

~~~
loire280
Why will a huge portion of people not upgrade from XP? It's been at long time
since you could buy a computer with it preinstalled (unless you specifically
ask for it). Hardware attrition, upgrade cycles, and hopefully the end of the
global recession should clear out those machines.

Any computer that came with XP preinstalled that is still around 15 years
later is going to be so slow that an outdated browser is going to be the least
of its worries.

~~~
alanh
Not so long as you think… Microsoft licensed XP for free on netbooks to
compete with Linux (netbooks cost maybe twice as much as a Windows license).
Summer of 2009, I walked into a Verizon store and they were selling netbooks
that, swear to God, had IE6 as the default browser. In 2009!

~~~
T-hawk
XP installation packages, even updated through the last service pack (SP3),
only ever came with IE6. You have to actively download and install IE 7 or 8.
Not too surprising if the netbook vendors trying to compete on rock-bottom
price didn't want to pay an installation monkey to do that. If you don't know
what a browser version is, you're not a lost sale. If you do, you know you can
easily upgrade it and you're still not a lost sale.

~~~
alanh
Is that a fact? I think I installed XP with IE7 straight off the disk once.
Maybe it was slip-streamed. Hardly seems like a lot of work for the netbook
OEMs to create a slipstreamed install with IE7/8.

------
hanifvirani
A good number of people in the tech world hate MS, at least partially, and IE6
has been one of the influential reasons for this hatred. Till date, a lot of
people avoid IE like the plague and even the modern IE browsers have suffered
because of the tarnished brand image. People need to understand that IE6 is a
decade old browser and heck it was a good browser for its time. People not
moving away from the browser has been a bigger cause of pain than MS itself.
This is a good initiative by Microsoft.

------
zdw
I'm guessing there's a high correlation between people running non-legit
copies of Windows and IE 6 users.

~~~
listic
Why do you think so?

~~~
zdw
"Genuine advantage" often breaks updates on any non-legit copy of Windows.
Updates to IE usually come through Windows Update.

Non-legit Windows is in 2nd place and has larger market share than all other
non-MS OS's, per this:

[http://www.osnews.com/story/21035/Ballmer_Linux_Bigger_Compe...](http://www.osnews.com/story/21035/Ballmer_Linux_Bigger_Competitor_than_Apple)

~~~
listic
Last time I checked, "Genuine advantage" validation was not required for
installing newer IE, as well as critical updates. It was, for a time, but then
Microsoft let installing never versions of IE regardless of Genuine advantage.

The linked article doesn't provide any evidence for correlation of pirated
Windows and outdated Windows(or IE).

~~~
galadriel
True, but pirated Windows does not allows you to update automatically, and
does not updates IE for you. Now, one can always download newer IE from
Microsoft's website and manually install it, but chances of that happening are
low.

~~~
yuhong
It does, last time I checked. It does not allow you to run Windows Update
manually, though.

------
rsoto
While it's a very good thing MS is endorsing this, they are very incongruent.
They continuosly state that they love the web, that IE9 will deliver a more
beautiful web and all that stuff.

But here we are. We have a 10-year old browser that still has a huge 12%
global usage. Ok, that was a huge error, the good thing it's that MS is
actually doing something, but are they learning from the past? I think they
don't.

What will IE9 look like in 5 years? I think it will likely be just like IE6--
holding back the web. A little less, but still, barely support for basic CSS3
declarations, struggling with HTML5, no offline web applications, with no
history.pushState support, using still old web forms and much more.

IE6 was great for its time. We have learned a lot from it, but the one thing
everyone gets is that no matter how good you make it, it will get old. That's
the real problem, there's no an easy way to upgrade those users or give them
an alternative for their needs (like a standalone version for corporative
software crapiness). And IE9 is heading in the same direction.

~~~
Legion
Before we get to being stuck on IE9, first we're going to have to survive
being stuck on IE8 - the last version of IE supported in XP.

One of the reasons for being stuck on IE6 is that it's the last IE supported
by Windows 2000 (and there are plenty of Windows 2000 workstations still out
there).

------
phillco
Aha! ie7countdown.com and ie8countdown.com are still available!

~~~
utkarshkukreti
Not anymore. Someone registered 7, 8 and even 9.

~~~
sewerhorse
ie11countdown.com is still available though :p

------
dreamux
I blame customers for poor adoption, not developers. Its obvious that MSFT
would prefer all of their customers update to the newest versions of their
software.

~~~
estel
Whilst I broadly agree with you, MSFT locking XP out of IE9 would evidence
some of the blame being shiftable back to them.

~~~
gloob
Microsoft producing new software for Windows XP is like Apple doing the same
for OS9.

~~~
streptomycin
Windows XP is the most popular OS in the world. 41% market share. OS 9 is a
rounding error.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_system...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems)

~~~
gloob
There are a few possible reasons for Microsoft to put IE9 on Windows XP that I
can imagine. The first ones that come to mind (all hypothetical,
incidentally): (1) it would, somehow, earn them money, (2) they have
contractual obligations to do it, or (3) they get their giggles from updating
a decade-old operating system.

1 seems unlikely. 2 also seems unlikely, since if they had a legal obligation
to put IE9 on XP, they would probably be putting IE9 on XP. 3 seems deeply
implausible.

I suggest that the largest group of people who care about this is not users or
companies but web developers. If this is true, then Microsoft has no motive to
put IE9 on Windows XP, and plenty of motives not to.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>"[...]a few possible reasons for Microsoft to put IE9 on Windows XP that I
can imagine."

How about demonstrating that they care about UX of current users. They care
about good internet experience and they care that their users don't have to
use someone else’s free software to still have a vaguely secure and usable
internet experience. Or simply just as an opportunity to showcase MS's
improvements to their apps and demonstrate the great benefits (ahem) to
updating to newer versions of other apps. It could also be a ready advertising
opportunity in many countries, have the homepage fixed to an MS page with
upgrade offers and info if you're on a legacy OS version. Lastly as a way to
softarm Bing as being the default search engine of millions of business users.

Why not design it to work on XP, OSX and Linux from the off? The other browser
makers seem to manage it. Perhaps they secretly feel they can't contend in the
browser space?

~~~
recoiledsnake
IE9 was built from the ground up to use technologies like DirectWrite, GPU
Accel. etc. Porting all these to XP would not be trivial. I guess MS wants to
nudge people off that platform so that software can start using new
technologies instead of getting stuck in 2001.

Anyway, they supported it till IE8 and MS has one of the best track records
for backward compatibility(if not the best) in the industry. Just see Apple to
see how quickly things are deprecated.

I am sure developing IE is an enormous cost since MS has to be careful about
not breaking corporate software. The benefit to them by making it for OS X and
Linux would be negligible or even negative (how many would even install it?
Most run those OSes because they don't like MS).

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>" _IE9 was built from the ground up to use technologies like DirectWrite, GPU
Accel. etc. Porting all these to XP would not be trivial._ "

Indeed, hence why I asked why not design it to work (even in a limited form)
with other platforms from the off. I realise going backwards now is not really
possible what I was questioning was the original decision.

>I am sure developing IE is an enormous cost since MS has to be careful about
not breaking corporate software.

Couldn’t they plug in the past DLLs as other apps do so as to render as if it
were IE6 under XP(SP2) or whatever?

\--

OT :you say "Most run those OSes because they don't like MS". Do you think
this is true? I'd have thought the majority run OSX for [perceived] usability
or possibly lifestyle reasons and maybe Linux for price reasons. Personally I
run Linux based on a mixture of ease of usability and price. Despite being
vehemently against MSIE (due to time served web developing) I thought MSIE8
was quite good and should it be available for my distro I'd give it a trial
despite being pretty entrenched with FF. It's not really me that I'd see them
marketing too though.

------
amalcon
It's funny if you have scripts turned off. Apparently, 100% of the world was
using IE6 in Feb 2011, which is 9% lower than the previous year.

Nonetheless, very good to see Microsoft doing stuff like this.

------
code_duck
I hope Microsoft has learned lessons from how difficult it has been to get
people to stop using IE6. Mainly, they need to make it easier to upgrade IE.

IE needs to be a standalone application that can be upgraded easily without
the risk of breaking everything.

~~~
nas
They need to learn a lesson about wantonly pushing proprietary technology when
perfectly fine standardized solutions already exist. I suspect they haven't
learned anything though.

I was going to write something about hoping those developers choke on a bucket
of something but decided better of it. ;-) I'm a little pissed after years of
fighting with web sites that require Internet Explorer because the developers
were retards and used some proprietary MSIE shit.

~~~
yuhong
>They need to learn a lesson about wantonly pushing proprietary technology
when perfectly fine standardized solutions already exist. I suspect they
haven't learned anything though.

I think they did learn. Keep in mind that back in IE4/5 era when most of that
stuff was created, they were competing against Netscape 4.

~~~
defroost
If they did learn anything, it has been a slow process. The <canvas> tag for
example, was introduced in Safari 1.3 and has been supported in Firefox since
1.5, Opera since version 9, and in all versions of Chrome. Contrast that with
IE. The <canvas> tag is not supported by IE until version 9. If you want to do
any cool <canvas> graphics in versions before 9, you'll have to use something
like ExplorerCanvas at <http://code.google.com/p/explorercanvas/>, which of
course mean more conditional IE comments in you HTML, and more pain for web
developers.

~~~
yuhong
That is because they didn't catch up that far until version 9.

------
blahedo
It's very confusing and unobvious what the percentages are percents _of_ : the
country's percentage of total IE6 users, or the IE6 users' percentage of the
country? Based on the fact that they add to >100%, I guess that the per
country numbers you get when you hover the map are % of that country still
using IE6.

But then what are the percents on the ring/pie chart to the side? They don't
add to 100%, so they're not percentages of the pie (total IE6 users). But
China's percentage there (5.9) doesn't match its percentage in the map (34.5).
So, 5.9% of what?

This is a terrible infographic.

~~~
fryguy
I agree that it's a bad graphic. I think this is what the numbers mean:

On map: percentage of people in that country that use IE6. If there were 300
million people in USA, and 30 million people use IE6 means 10% would show up
for USA

On ring: percentage of the world population that uses IE6. If the world
population was 6 billion, and 30 million people in USA use IE6, then 0.5%
would show up in the ring on the right. It would be better if the ring were
bigger, and made to show the 88% of the world that doesn't use IE6 as a gray
color.

------
lovskogen
Forget about IE6, countdown to IE7 instead. Still craps up alot of CSS,
forcing designers like me to hack around, use graphics instead of CSS, both or
create a sub-experience to a large audience.

~~~
troymc
You could just change the start of the HTML snippet from <!--[if lt IE 7]> to
<!--[if lt IE 8]>

Then IE7 users will also get the banner ("You are using an outdated
browser...")

~~~
dspillett
Unless IE8 is running in IE7 compatibility mode, something you as a web
developer can not always control, in which case you have just confused a user
or made it look like you don't understand what you are doing (his site says I
should run IE8 and I already do, isn't he thick!).

------
Aqwis
Some errors:

\- Turkey is purple on the map, despite being within the 1-5% (blue) bracket.

\- According to the map, Finland has 0.7% IE6 users, but according to the list
you get when you hover over the map, it has 0.9%

That aside, it puzzles me that the numbers in East Asia are that high. South
Korea and Japan are both wealthy countries with a large number of Internet
users. Even if we exclude North America and Western Europe, Eastern Europe
does far better, for instance, than South Korea and Japan.

~~~
bzbarsky
IE market share in general is higher in East Asia, for a few reasons:

1) In the case of S. Korea, until recently ActiveX was required to do any
internet banking (required by law, iirc). 2) Trident is the only major
rendering engine that supports vertical text. This is not a big deal for
Western users, but might be for East Asia.

I can't speak to the relative market share of IE6 inside the IE slice of the
usage pie, though....

------
JonoW
MS really don't help themselves though. My company won't upgrade from IE7
because they are worried about breaking a legacy,critical web-app. If MS could
build a feature into IE9 that allowed you to specify a white-list of
URLs/domains (set by AD group policy) that always used the IE6/IE7/IE9
renderer/js engine for the tab it was opened in - boom corporates could start
upgrading. It's also holding back adoption of Windows 7.

~~~
ejones
That exists, it's called 'Compatibility Mode'. And by default (at least in
IE8, at my current client's deployment) it uses it for all Intranet Sites. You
can also use meta-tag 'X-UA-Compatible' to force a certain compatibility
([http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/cc288325(v=vs.85).as...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/cc288325\(v=vs.85\).aspx))

EDIT: Apparently the best you can do for IE6 is to 'emulate IE5,' which
actually means 'emulate IE7 quirks mode'. Oh well...

~~~
JonoW
Compatability mode doesn't support ie6, and I believe its only for the
renderer, not the JavaScript engine.

~~~
yuhong
It is for the JavaScript engine too: [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/s4esdbwz(v=VS.85).as...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/s4esdbwz\(v=VS.85\).aspx)

------
jgilliam
new slogan: Only Communists use IE6

~~~
hasenj
That would only resonate with Americans, and according to the site already the
usage is below 3% so it's pointless.

Plus this kind of slogan implies something along the lines of "Chinese people
are evil communists".

------
kenjackson
Interesting... if you get rid of China and S. Korea, IE6 is probably less then
5%. I think IE6 is close to becoming a footnote. With IE9 not supporting XP,
I'd love to see MS recommend FF4 or Chrome for XP users, although frankly I
don't think it would matter... if you're still on XP a modern web browser is
the last thing on your mind.

~~~
larrik
"If you're still on XP a modern web browser is the last thing on your mind."

I call BS. Tons of people are still on XP and see no reason to switch. Both
corporate and non-corporate alike. XP was selling new licenses at least
through last summer (last time I purchased brand new, name brand computers
with XP pre-installed.) Those actually counted as Win7 sales from M$
perspective, though.

~~~
kenjackson
If you're using an OS that is a 10 year old walking security nightmare, I have
trouble believing that you also are thinking, "I want to use the modern web".
It's like being in the midst of being mugged and wondering, "did I have 3
square meals today?" Sure eating well is important, but using an outdated
insecure OS really should be top of mind.

And if you bought XP last summer... well that was your call. XP was acceptable
in 2002. It's 2011.

~~~
Aqwis
Come on, have you even used XP since 2002? It is not a "security nightmare" if
used (or set up) by someone with a minimal amount of knowledge about computer
security. These days, with Microsoft's free Security Essentials package,
virtually everyone has a decent security package, for example.

~~~
kenjackson
Virus protection is just one vector.

WinXP doesn't have several of the security features in newer versions of
Windows. And even those it does have aren't as good. Such as buffer overflow
protection was updated in Win7, but not since XPSP2 for XP.

It's fundamentally less secure top to bottom. Which is why there is exist many
vulnerabilities that exist on XP, but not Win7.

UPDATE: For a concrete example, see
[http://blogs.technet.com/b/srd/archive/2009/03/20/enhanced-g...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/srd/archive/2009/03/20/enhanced-
gs-in-visual-studio-2010.aspx) \-- added as a result of
[http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS07-017....](http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS07-017.mspx)
. There are a plethora of these sorts of things that architecturally make Win7
different than XP when it comes to security.

------
tomdeal
Disclaimer: My experiences are based on the current german web landscape, so I
don't know if this is true for other countries.

I don't include IE6 anymore in my web pages. If it works, ok, if not, well...
too bad. In the last year, no customer ever really wanted to have an IE6 site.

The Problem with a site like this from Microsoft is, it is not the normal
household PC which is still running IE6. There might be a few, but that number
should be close to zero. It is the big companies, who are not switching to a
newer version, because they have special software programmed for IE6 with
funny activeX elements and big domain stuff behind so they can't simply flip
the switch, and if it works, why should they upgrade? They don't want to throw
a whole bunch of money at this problem. Thats sad, but you can't do anything
about it...

------
robin_reala
There’s an ultimate deadline on dropping IE6 of April 8th, 2014. That’s when
XP, and consequently IE6, fall out of support. Continuing to support sites for
browsers that aren’t receiving security updates is actively harmful to users
and should be avoided wherever possible.

------
Legion
Fun, but I'd prefer if it were simply "iecountdown.com".

------
elliottcarlson
Sadly, 99% of our clients (pharma-sector) are on IE6 due to corporate
policy...

------
digamber_kamat
It would be great if they start the initiatives to take IE7 IE8 and IE9 off
the world and scrap any plans to have IE10.

Hopefully Google Chrome and Firefox will kill IE10 in the womb itself.

------
dgallagher
One of my friends who is a designer, completely sick of IE6, puts this
Javascript on every site he develops: <http://ie6update.com/>

Click: _Click here to see a demo!_

\--------------------

Recently I finished a CSS book, maybe 500 pages long. About 80 or so pages
were dedicated to "and to get this to work in IE6, you have to do this hack."
IE7 maybe had 10 pages, and IE8/Firefox/Chrome/Safari/Opera were merely
footnotes sprinkled about.

------
mdink
Chinese hackers love IE 6. This would be my guess as to why IE 6 has a higher
count there then anywhere else. I don't say this out of spite, our site just
uses an exception notification system that floods my inbox with tons of bogus
requests from china. They can't all be proxy servers and have a user agent
indication IE 6. Just a thought, not meant to be negative...

------
mitjak
Nobody seems to have asked this yet: where is the data coming from? I find it
hard to believe U.S. is at 2.9% IE6 usage, for instance.

~~~
droz
It says right there on the page: www.netapplications.com

------
rbanffy
If anyone wants to do something with it, microsoftcountdown.com is
available...

edit: it's no longer available.

------
kumarshantanu
They should retire IE7 too.

------
ck2
IE6 is not Netscape Navigator 4.

We'll still have to code for it at least through 2012.

Come January 2013 though, all bets are off.

Then we'll have the IE7/IE8 bugs until 2020 (thanks Microsoft!)

------
markneub
Hopefully the notion of developing for IE6 compatibility will soon be as
laughable as that of designing for Netscape compatibility.

------
ashishb4u
"Friends don’t let friends use Internet Explorer 6"!! (who thought that
Microsoft would say this one day)

------
kevinburke
Wondering why the site's in English.

~~~
chollida1
What language do you think the default should be for a .com site?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
The default for Microsoft's .com sites should probably be the user set browser
language. If not the default then a prominent "change to $language" dropdown
with the sniffed browser lang as a list-top shortcut.

~~~
chollida1
That makes sense! I wish the down voters would have specified that rather than
down-voting an honest question:)

------
grizzlylazer
The only people who visit this page are probably already on a different
browser.

------
joelackner
who chose those colors? unknown & 1-5 % are practically the same, out of order
and make it next to impossible to glance over the map without reading the
numbers.

~~~
alokm
i agree the green color is in between them. The color should be in a gradient
proportional to the percentage, and unknown obviously does not fit on that
scale. It should be off the gradient.

------
AngeloAnolin
It says the target is to bring it down to less than 1% worldwide.

What happens to the remaining ones?

~~~
burgerbrain
Who cares.

------
aneth
The most important insight: unless you are targeting Asia (namely China and
Korea,) you can pretty much dump IE6 support as Facebook and Google have done.
The US number is under 3%. I'd like to see a breakdown of that 3%, but I'd
guess it's mostly public schools and stodgy companies.

------
GrandMasterBirt
#1 Yay

#2 Korea and China are only heavy (>5%) ie6 users. Whewh I don't support those
languages anyways so YAY DEATH TO IE6.

